# Jumping arabians



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

are most arabians good at jumping sam is great at it when i am confident at the jump. do your arabs jump and can you show some pics of them jumping please i have been told that arabs are not that good at jumping but sam is good at it and he is a pure breed egyptian arabian.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Many arabians are good jumpers 

I have 2 arabs and one 1/2 arab but they're very green so we dont' jump... YET but we will  Many years ago I used to ride an arab and we jumped, including eventing.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Baby Doll Amy said:


> are most arabians good at jumping sam is great at it when i am confident at the jump. do your arabs jump and can you show some pics of them jumping please i have been told that arabs are not that good at jumping but sam is good at it and he is a pure breed egyptian arabian.


 
MOST pure arabs do not jump in a manner that is considered acceptable with a bascule. The tendency to pop them is much more common. Now I have seen many part arabs (anglos for example) that are wonderful jumpers. My grey dressage quarab was a wonderful jumper in both hunter and jumper classes and won and was champion many times. In his case the quarterhorse part gave him the conformation to help the jumping style.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My arab jumps, and well. i'll post some pics of him when I get home tonight. He's 14.1h, and got up to B grade Pony Club, which is about 90cm, and has jumped up to 1m. 

However, I think the only reason he is successful at jumping is because he has such a big heart, he will try his hardest to do whatever you ask of him.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Many warmbloods and tbs can't jump either. You get those regardless of the breed. I think a lot of arabians generally speaking don't usually make good jumpers because of their build. It's true also that I have repeatedly heard that arabians are not typically the breed of choice for jumping but I've seen many of them beat the poop out of many other more jumping popular breeds.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My Arab is one of the oens who beats the poop out of the others :] lol. Because id o mounted games he is super fast and super agile, turns to rival a QH, so I always win jump offs cause he just flys, and I can cut ANY corner. It's so much fun!


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> My arab jumps, and well. i'll post some pics of him when I get home tonight. He's 14.1h, and got up to B grade Pony Club, which is about 90cm, and has jumped up to 1m.
> 
> However, I think the only reason he is successful at jumping is because he has such a big heart, he will try his hardest to do whatever you ask of him.


That is exactly like sam say there was a jump with water on the other side he would jump it but when someone else is on him he would spoke out and bolt off but when i am on him he does everything i ask and trys so hard even if he is so scared to do. if i know i can do it he knows he can do it and will try his hardest to impress me,
i love lots for what he does for me


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Exactly. There are other people who can't even get Wildey around a course, but he never refuses on me. I think it's cause I have such confidence in him, he knows that i think he can do it, whereas if other people doubt him he gets scared, even over tiny jumps.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

it depends on the horse, some are due to needing training that arabs don't jump as well, others are more due to inability based on conformation (for example a halter arab isn't as built to be able to jump so that certainly plays a part).

Here's Ridge, an Arab that's registered and purbred, and raced for most of his life. He is 14 years old, and was just rescued from slaughter about a month ago. To my knowledge, he has never jumped, however he was SO interested in our green coop in the ring that I think I'll teach him to event! He's got pretty darn good form imo for being 14 and race trained only!
Pedigree: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ridge3


----------



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

The only horses I have ever jumped are Egyptian Arabs and they did great! We endurance raced them and would jump trees and logs. And by logs, I mean BIG LOGS. We would also play jumping games with proper jumps in the arena. I never showed or did any events with them but it was a ton of fun and we always landed safely. The horses had a ton of fun as well. I don't know a lot about jumping but this is my experience with them.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Here are some photos of Wildey, my arab jumping.


----------



## Rupert247 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ive got a six year old Arab Hes done lots of Affiliated showjumping ill put some pictures up if i know know how lol .
hmmm dont know how if you go on my profille ill upload them. hes a briliant jumper. 

Katie.


----------



## LMW (Mar 1, 2007)

I own a arabian and he loves to jump! I know alot of the arabians at our barn can jump. A couple posters said that they dont make good jumpers, is that compared to other breeds? Or just over all? Would they do better in a open show or an arabian show? Just a question that popped into my head


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, I see lots of Arabians in jumping!  Great pictures, Wildey is so cute.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Aw thanks! He's my baby, I love showing him off :]


----------



## Entitled (Dec 24, 2008)

I used to do a lot of Hunter Hack classes with a PB Arab and hunter o/f classes with anglo arabs, NSHs, and PBs. They can be just as good as any other breed, and I've seen some Arabs beat out warmbloods and TBs in speed classes.


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

they are not "bred" for jumping but who cares, they are still fun and can do well in the lower levels. They are fast, agile, smart and sometimes some will surprise you with some scope! I am originally a jumper rider but I ride my horse dressage and sometimes jump him- he loves it. I always found him a comfortable jumper but never knew what he looked like jumping until someone took some short vids... he's not too bad!


----------

